# HAPPY - FK1000p Applied



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Finally got round to giving the motor a good polish and FK1000p application. 
Washed with ONR and increditmitt and dried with uber towel, then followed with AF tripple.

Applied FK1000p with wax mate applicator. Waited 20 mins the. Buffed off. 
I am so impressed with the results.

The pics aren't great as it was done in under croft car park. I was going to take outside for some better pics but it started p**sing it down 

The gloss and depth is impressive. :thumb:
I will keep it topped but with BSD, which looks like a winning combo.


























I read somewhere that the finish looks even better in 24 hours once it's fully cured, is that right?
How long should I wait before the second application, can I wait until I next wash and then apply again?

Regards


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , nice looking car mate ! 

FK1000 s my fav wheel sealant .


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice :thumb:

Don't think I waited too long to apply second coat, didn't realise meant to wait that long if you are!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Wait for afew days until its cured,it will look even better.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I found it slightly darken the paint on my tomato red paint after 24/48 hrs


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

You're meant to be able to add another layer in about 30 minutes, but waiting 24 hours will do no harm. Great versatile product.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ross said:


> Wait for afew days until its cured,it will look even better.


Massively impressed with this stuff.
Looks even better this morning :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

The car looks lovely. Your post may make me give in to the temptation of buying FK1000P.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Flakey said:


> The car looks lovely. Your post may make me give in to the temptation of buying FK1000P.


If so , you wont regret it mate .


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

*48 Hours Passed*

So it's safe to say its fully cured. 
Here's some shots from the works car park. 
2nd coat will go on this weekend, if I have time :thumb:


















SERIOUSLY IMPRESSED


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Looking good. I really like fk1000p also


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice job.

I'll sometimes flirt with waxes but for the combo of ease of use and finish I find myself returning to FK1000p, I also find it looks better the day after application.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

A second coat is worth it for the longevity you get. Try Fk425 as a QD, very good anti static properties and a slightly better gloss than fk1000.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

clap said:


> A second coat is worth it for the longevity you get. Try Fk425 as a QD, very good anti static properties and a slightly better gloss than fk1000.


Certainly will try FK425. 
Ordered earlier, waiting eagerly for delivery :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

And to think, some people only use this on their wheels. Pfft!


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I know right.
And for £18 you can get a finish like that plus a wheel sealant and up to 6 months protection. :thumb:
And the tub is HUGE !

It's my bargain of the year.


----------



## Sparky ds3 (Apr 20, 2014)

Fk1000p for the win 👍


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Postie has been :thumb:









I will wash this weekend, apply the second coat and then finish off with Fk425.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Your tyres look great, what did you use on them?


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Cheers bud. 
It's Meguiars endurance tyre gel. 
It's amazing stuff. 
Just make sure you don't over apply and clean your tyre with APC, otherwise it slings :thumb:
http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/240/Endurance-High-Gloss-Tyre-Gel/


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

You can apply second coat straight after first. Wait 20mins then buff that one off in same way as first coat. After 24hrs it looks even better.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

1000p has been my staple LSP for a few years now. Have tried plenty of others and always go back to it for its ease of application and longevity (not to mention looks). Looks great on metallics plus also had the effect of making flat blue paint look almost metallic as well.
Im currently giving Sonax Xtreme Protect Shine Hybrid a go at present (and I would say it is even easier to apply than 1000p), but even if it becomes my LSP of choice 1000p will remain for wheels.

The other Finish Kare products are well worth a try. Pink wax gives a slightly different finish than 1000p, and I am a fan of the shampoos. Finish Kare 350 is my go to tyre dressing due to its more matt than most finish and half decent longevity.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

tarbyonline said:


> 1000p has been my staple LSP for a few years now. Have tried plenty of others and always go back to it for its ease of application and longevity (not to mention looks). Looks great on metallics plus also had the effect of making flat blue paint look almost metallic as well.
> Im currently giving Sonax Xtreme Protect Shine Hybrid a go at present (and I would say it is even easier to apply than 1000p), but even if it becomes my LSP of choice 1000p will remain for wheels.
> 
> The other Finish Kare products are well worth a try. Pink wax gives a slightly different finish than 1000p, and I am a fan of the shampoos. Finish Kare 350 is my go to tyre dressing due to its more matt than most finish and half decent longevity.


Did you tried their Quick Detailer ! I ve read great reviews about it , never tried it unfortunately .


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

mattyh2013 said:


> Massively impressed with this stuff.
> Looks even better this morning :thumb:


It does have a longer curing time and looks best a day later, not to forget it's slickness. I used it on a white (solid paint) car and it made it deep white. I read in a few reviews that its one of those waxes that makes your car's clear coat appear thick(in a 3d way) and I couldn't agree more. Is that something you noticed? 
Sharing a few shots


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Another update 

As the weather has been decent today I could spare an hour for a wash. 
Used ONR which was a breeze, I think ONR Works even better with a well sealed surface.

Followed up with FK425, which was simply a peace of p**s to use! and the finish is fantastic.

Haven't got round to a second coat of Fk1000p yet, but the results are still epic!










Regards


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Looking wonderful :thumb:

Also love 1000P, been using C2V3 recently on my grey Civic, but think the silver version i have will benefit from 1000P's "extra clearcoat" effect.

Great job and nicely presented pics, most pleasing, and surely convincing for non believers


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

mattyh2013 said:


> Massively impressed with this stuff.
> Looks even better this morning :thumb:


Told ya haha


----------



## Roscoepeko (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow both the Corsa and the Honda both look amazing ...I have been toying between between Collinite, FK1000 and Bilt Hamber finish ....ended up going for the Finish ....but with a Funk white 500 and a space Grey BMW at home damn this thread is making me think about going for a pot of FK1000P .....

Ps - sorry for thread revival it was linked elsewhere ...


----------

